# Simple tip for survival fitness



## Survivalmike (May 28, 2018)

Should get used to running and being on your feet with decent cardio at least, and use compound movements and kettlebell exercises for functional strength. no need to get complicated with it unless you plan on putting it off lol.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

you didn't mention the double tap, guess your saving that one for spinning conclusion of letting us know you watched "Zombie Land". (The End)


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I just try to have sex 7 days a week. Gives you a solid cardio workout if you do it right and also provides some anaerobic movements as well. Unfortunately the wife says no at least 6 times a week so I am still horribly out of shape. But the plan is solid.

But seriously I lift weights 2-3 times a week and go for extended walks 2-3 times a week as well. Other than that I like to go a nearby multi-story building once a week and take the stairs to the top floor, walk the hallways to the other stairs, walk back down, and repeat. Really gets the heart going and is not as tough on my knees as jogging is.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

patrioteer said:


> I just try to have sex 7 days a week. Gives you a solid cardio workout if you do it right and also provides some anaerobic movements as well. Unfortunately the wife says no at least 6 times a week so I am still horribly out of shape. But the plan is solid.
> 
> But seriously I lift weights 2-3 times a week and go for extended walks 2-3 times a week as well. Other than that I like to go a nearby multi-story building once a week and take the stairs to the top floor, walk the hallways to the other stairs, walk back down, and repeat. Really gets the heart going and is not as tough on my knees as jogging is.


You could try some time jogging in a swimming pool. Takes the stress off joints considerably. I jog a 5k or more 3-4 days a week and try to walk the other days. I also do push-ups and crunches/leg-lifts as well. I am also a naturally fast walker, so walk fast everywhere I go. I have also done well maintaining a low carb/low sugar/low processed food diet.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

patrioteer said:


> ..................provides some anaerobic movements as well................


Inform us peons how you do these exercises without the presence of oxygen?


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Inform us peons how you do these exercises without the presence of oxygen?


an·aer·o·bic

[ˌanəˈrōbik]ADJECTIVE

biology

1. relating to, involving, or requiring an absence of free oxygen.


 "anaerobic bacteria

2. relating to or denoting exercise that does not improve or is not intended to improve the efficiency of the body's cardiovascular system in absorbing and transporting oxygen.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I never knew about def. 2.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Inform us peons how you do these exercises without the presence of oxygen?


Weight lifting for strength building is generally considered an anaerobic workout. More weight, fewer reps.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I never knew about def. 2.


My department makes us go through 8 hours of health and fitness training annually before each pt test as part of a mandatory wellness program. I know way more about the subject than I need to.


----------

